# connecting a new tv



## cookiemonster (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi I recently bought a new 19" HD tv for the kitchen I had an old Analogue set but it packed in, I need to run a new aerial cable ( as the old one isn't long enough) from my sky unit in the lounge would i be better running an HDMI cable instead. I have an  HT-AS5 5.1ch Satellite Speaker Surround Sound System in the lounge which I have the sky, blu-ray and WD media player all plugged into, what would be best HDMI or Aerial. cable length is about 30ft.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 26, 2012)

22 gauge HDMI cable should be fine.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi  BumbleBee I will need to use an HDMI splitter would it be better splitting it is immediately as it comes out of the speeker system,as it goes into the tv in the lounge or as it comes out of the sky unit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 26, 2012)

I would split the HDMI out on the Sony HT-AS5.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi BumbleBee ordered the cable today so maybe get at it next week keep your fingers crossed. 
                 regards and thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 26, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi bought new splitter set it up and it works a treat, sound even seems better from the HDMI than Freeview.                 regards and thanks.


----------

